# Proxy Wars Episode ONE (fixed) - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey kids, new comics!! The geeks over at Geek Nation tours have been kind enough to yank me out of game-comic retirement and into a little comic called Proxy Wars. You can find it under the “geekdom” tab on their site. We’re having fun with it, hope you all do too. The comic you see [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

